# Haldex pump!



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Now I just need to fit it!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I thought you couldn't buy the pump seperately?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

You can. This is a bigger version  some modifications needed.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

I'll bite. What does a bigger Swedish pump do?


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

G'D60 said:


> I'll bite. What does a bigger Swedish pump do?


Perfect haha.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Lol


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Ooo, Haldex hacking, I'm always interested  Do you have any more info?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

It's too big for our cars, using it on my truck. However, you can get a new pump from Haldex, but you have to go thru their industrial side. You cannot mention a car application, but instead spec out the stock pump size and rpm's to obtain the new pump. You might need to shorten the armature shaft to get it to fit the application.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Put a new pump in from World Impax Parts when I did the Comp controller a couple months ago. I have my old pump and another from an R32 rear end I took apart. Stock pump had 150,000 miles on it, but fluid changes every 15,000 miles. I believe as the fluid gets old it loads up the pump with contaminants and causes excessive brush wear.

You can rebuild your pumps for $25. Just need to make some new brushes from graphite. Which can be sourced from McMaster-Carr.com


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Do you have a part number or diagram or anything?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> Do you have a part number or diagram or anything?


I'll have to dig up the data.

Motor Manufacture 
http://www.buehlermotor.com/C12572C...8524WEBREN?open&at_query=*&at_par=sf=3;ccat=1

Motor is a 35mm , shaft is 77.5mm lg x 4mm dia

I have not figured out the RPM range yet or the exact model due to being involved in a million other projects at the moment. But willing to help with any info I find/consult.


----------

